# 55g dual habitat tank



## dbrookshire (May 4, 2010)

ok so I got this idea to try a dual habitat tank with fish, crabs, and maybe eventually a frog or some reptile, but the one problem i have run into is that i want to suck the water from one end of the tank to the other where the filter is, and i would love any advice on how to get this done, oh and i wanted a small waterfall inside the tank but yeah if anyone has done this before and has solved any problem i have yet to run into would be awsome


----------



## klug7214 (Dec 6, 2009)

Use a canister filter inlet on one side outlet on the other.


----------



## dbrookshire (May 4, 2010)

i was thinking modifying an internal filter, is that at all possible?


----------

